# Which apache config to use? (2.2.20)

## malern

I've just upgraded from apache 2.2.17 to 2.2.20 and now I seem to have two sets of config files in /etc/apache.

Previously I was using /etc/apache/httpd.conf (and the modules.d and vhosts.d dirs), but since the last emerge I now have /etc/apache/apache2.conf and extra dir (which is also duplicated in /etc/apache/original). These new config files seem to be the default config that comes with the apache distribution, but my init script still refers to the httpd.conf. I'm a bit confused about which is the recommended config to use, is one being phased out in favor of the other?

----------

## cach0rr0

hrm...i just tested this out of curiosity, can confirm I see the same thing as you

it looks like apache2.conf Include's a chunk of those files in ./extra, however nothing actually uses apache2.conf 

I'm as clueless as you. A while back in gentoo things used apache2.conf, later things moved to httpd.conf, and now these seemingly superfluous/vestigial (?) conf files sitting there doing absolutely nothing.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

from /etc/init.d/apache2

```
CONFIGFILE="${CONFIGFILE:-/etc/apache2/httpd.conf}"
```

and from /etc/conf.d/apache2

```
#CONFIGFILE=/etc/apache2/httpd.conf
```

So right now it behaves the way it used to, but it looks like there are hooks (for the future)   :Question: 

----------

